# New Pics of Jagger and Grace's Clutch



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Jagger and Grace are now parents of three healthy babies! I wanted to share them with y'all, they are here at this link:

http://ctcockatiels.webs.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=11320214

I also think Grace is up to some kind of trend. She lays four eggs and the fourth has always turned up infertile, while the other three are always fertile. 

There are some pics of Isaac and Amber's clutch, only 1 (as far as I know) is fertile.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre so cute and fluffy


----------



## Flick (Apr 19, 2011)

Congrats on the babies! 
I wonder if she lays one egg too soon and that's why there's always one infertile?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Congratulations...the babies look Great


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you everyone. Isaac and Amber only have 1 fertile egg, but that's 1 more than their 1st clutch, so I am psyched!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats on all the fuzzies!


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you everyone! Did you see that one of them took a little "accident" on my finger. So gross....


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It is! Its like they wait until you pick them up to poop! They used to poop on my hubby the most, it was so funny. When is Issac and Amber's egg supposed to hatch?


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

They always choose the moment I pick them up to let it all go! Even the adults choose to do this! haha. I'm not sure why they enjoy making me have to rush to the bathroom to wash my hands.

I think the egg is to hatch next week. I hadn't checked the nestbox until I started to realize she was sitting in the box a lot again. Once I realized she was in there a lot, I found 3 eggs. So, I'm not sure which number is this egg out of the five.


----------



## mistty002 (Dec 21, 2007)

How fluffy they are


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

How adorable


----------

